# I Need Ur Help!



## NAWAF1987 (Aug 30, 2005)

I Want A Good Homing Pigeon, Which One Would Be Better A Old German Owl Or A Pheasent Pigeon?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hopefully more knowledgeable members will be along shortly to answer your question, but to my knowledge, the best homing pigeon =is= a homing (racing) pigeon. The German Owls and Pheasant Pigeons are more show birds than flying or homing birds. I think you would be putting either of these fancy breeds at extreme risk by letting them free fly and hoping they get home safely. JMO ..

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Yep, Old German Owls were bred to be cute, fluffy and mostly white. They would quickly become a snack for any hawk in the area. Don't know about the pheasant pigeon, but I agree with Terry. If you're looking for a good homing pigeon, the best thing is a good homing pigeon! 

If you let us know where you are located, perhaps one of our members is in your area.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi There, 

I tripple agree with all the other comments, even though most breeds of pigeons have an innate homing ability, you'd be risking a lot with other breeds hoping for them to return swiftly and safely to their loft.


Please don't risk the lives of pigeons that aren't meant to be true homers.


----------

